# HANDWORKS 2020 IS ON!!!!



## atogrf1 (Dec 6, 2011)

They just announced that Handworks 2020 is on!!!! It will be in Amana, IA again on Sept. 4th & 5th, 2020.
For those that haven't been there before, this is one of (if not THE) gathering of hand tool manufacturers in the world. High end tool makers from all over the world are there showing their wares, letting you touch them and feel them, and of course, buy them. It is an awesome time!!!!


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

very cool
thanks for the heads up


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Booked an Airbnb. I'll be there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

FYI, hotels are sold out so if you plan to go and need a place to stay, jump on it soon!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Amana isn't too far from Iowa City if you need a hotel room.

I'll put it on my calendar. Should be able to make it over to the show.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I like that time of year a lot better than the Spring. I don't have baseball conflicts.


----------



## atogrf1 (Dec 6, 2011)

When I went last time, I just stayed in Cedar Rapids. It was only about 20 minutes away and a nice ride in. I plan on doing the same, personally.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

> When I went last time, I just stayed in Cedar Rapids. It was only about 20 minutes away and a nice ride in. I plan on doing the same, personally.
> 
> - atogrf1


Cedar Rapids is where I was looking for a hotel and it was almost all sold out already for those dates. Just a heads up.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> When I went last time, I just stayed in Cedar Rapids. It was only about 20 minutes away and a nice ride in. I plan on doing the same, personally.
> 
> - atogrf1
> 
> ...


There is a Hawkeye Football game that weekend in Iowa City. The hotels in the area are probably booked up for that already. You might need to expand your search radius. Waterloo is an hour north and has an airport of your flying in (also home to the free John Deere Tractor and Engine Museum) or the Quad Cities are about an hour to the East. There isn't a whole lot of anything to the West or South within an hours drive.


----------



## atogrf1 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just booked a hotel in Coralsville, IA. It's not a 5-star hotel of course, but I only need a place to sleep and shower for one night anyway.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> When I went last time, I just stayed in Cedar Rapids. It was only about 20 minutes away and a nice ride in. I plan on doing the same, personally.
> 
> - atogrf1
> 
> ...


What sites were you looking on? If you go direct to the hotel websites, most will only let you go out a year. That means they haven't released rooms to places like Expedia, yet, so those sites are showing no availability. Just to be sure, I checked Omaha and almost all the chain hotels are saying "Sold Out" for that same weekend. There's no way everything in Omaha is booked over a year in advance. I'd be willing to bet that come September, there will be hotels showing available rooms for 2020. That's when I'm going to check.

When my wife and I visited the Amana Colonies, we also stayed in Cedar Rapids and that's where I'm going to look, as well.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Coralville is a suburb on the west side of IA City. Des Moines is about as far from Amana as the QC are (where I live). Cedar Rapids isn't too far way either. All told, there are a lot of hotels in that area.

For anyone that is Frank lloyd wright fan - there is an AMAZING FLW Hotel in Mason City also has great food.


----------



## atogrf1 (Dec 6, 2011)

I went onto Hotels.com and they had a few to choose from, so I grabbed a cheap one in Coralville. It says its about 20 miles away or so. Not too bad.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

> When I went last time, I just stayed in Cedar Rapids. It was only about 20 minutes away and a nice ride in. I plan on doing the same, personally.
> 
> - atogrf1
> 
> ...


Good point JayT. That might be the reason or it's the Hawkeye football game. Either way, I found a really nice large home with a hot tub and some free range hens that I put my claim on so I'm not worried too much at this point. I would rather that than at a hotel anyway I imagine. I'm carting my wife along so we will grab groceries and probably cook a little too. Should be a nice trip. Now I wish they would post the speakers, demos, and such. I know it's over a year away but c'mon!


----------



## atogrf1 (Dec 6, 2011)

There were a TON of heavy hitters were there last time. Lost Art Press had a table, Don Williams, Roy Underhill, etc… Waaaay too many to list. It was like a literal who's-who of Woodworking. I have to admit, I was a bit star struck most of the time. Not to mention a cornucopia of IGers.


----------



## WeekendWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Been to all of them!


----------



## ZacharyD (Oct 2, 2009)

Just FYI, now that we are less than a year away, the hotel booking sites are allowing reservations. I just booked a room 20 minutes away from Amana for $82 a night.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Wondering if those who plan these things are in collusion here. How far is it from Des Moines to Amana? Looks pretty straight line.


----------



## atogrf1 (Dec 6, 2011)

I saw that and changed my hotel from Coralsville to a much nicer one in Cedar Rapids fir about the same.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Registration is now open for Handworks 2020 (scroll down - a lot).


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Registration is now open for Handworks 2020 (scroll down - a lot).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Huh? Still just says "more information coming soon"?


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I live in Cedar Rapids and have attended many Hawkeye games…...DO NOT stay in Coralville or Iowa city that Friday or Saturday. You could stay on the North side of the CR, there are many hotels in that area, very reasonably priced. I don't know the names off the top of my head, but if you are interested, I could compile a small list. Just ask or PM.

Also, if you have not been to the Amana's, they have awesome food….it's a treat for us to go there. My Dad was German so I have been going there since I was 3. (I am now 63) The Amanas are an old German type settlement, that were at one time, a long time ago, similar to Amish, but that is, for the most part, long gone. (Before my time) There are 7 colonies and most of the food is in Main Amana…...it's touristy place, shops, wineries, a high end furniture shop, and 5 or 6 restaurants. They now have a first class golf course, a theater with their own play company, and a couple of exhibition venues. (they are not huge). If you have never been there and like good eats, it is great place. It's about 30 miles south of Cedar Rapids and 25 miles north of Interstate 80. At the Williamsburg interchange on 80 there is an outlet mall for the ladies also…..not one tool store though!

Feel free to PM if you need some input…however I am out of town on business from Fri the 6th until Wednesday.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

> Huh? Still just says "more information coming soon"?


Whack your browser cache? I registered and got the reply email.


----------



## atogrf1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Aaaaaand, just like that, Handworks 2020 is OFF. I just got the e-mail that says it WILL be rescheduled to 2021 and that more information will be forthcoming. Man, 2020 is REEEEAAAALLLYYY sucking!!!!


----------

